# Half dovetail mortise problem



## SMALMALEKI (2 May 2019)

Hi there 
I have just finished a new bed for my son. The side rails are connected to headboard and footboard with hidden half dovetail mortise. It was my first attempt in cutting this joints. The dovetails were cut to the width of the boards and 2 cm depth. The mortises were cut 2 cm longer on the far side. 
The tenons are sitting well and there is a definite locking in. The problem is a 2-3 mm gap between top of the tenon shoulders and the boards. 

I can’t figure out the reason behind it. 

Does anybody have a tip or trike to salvage the joints? 

Thank you


----------



## dzj (2 May 2019)

I assume the headboard hasn't warped and the shoulder is cut perpendicular.
You could try inserting the wedge from the back of the headboard.
Or if that doesn't work and you have enough of that tenon protruding, you might try a wedged dowel to help those surfaces meet. 
Something like in this picture:
https://cdn.instructables.com/FAG/CZ39/ ... .LARGE.jpg


----------



## ColeyS1 (2 May 2019)

Lucky son ! I think dzj is right. Your wedge helps push the rail down tight but isn't as good as stopping it sliding in and out. Dzj's suggestion stops the joint from opening up.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SMALMALEKI (2 May 2019)

Wow it worked. 
I changed the wedge to outside and the gap is closed now. 

He has put his stamp on the work hahaha. 
Thank you for your advice.


----------

